# John Deere Late Styled B starter field windings



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Where can I buy a the starter windings for a late styled B? They are not that hard to replace but where can I find them?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello dieseldale1, 

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Try Abilene Machine Inc. 1-800-255-0337

www.abilenemachine.com/tractor-parts

They rebuild starters, and state that most rebuilds for the old B's receive new field coils. Therefore they should have what you need.


----------



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I had the starter rebuilt at a very good motor shop. It didn't help a bit. I was told by a pretty knowledgeable engine builder to shim the starter because it could be dragging in the flywheel teeth. I do have one question though. Were there 12 volt winds say on later model tractors that fit on the b? Or possibly were the H or A starters physically the same size but with different winds?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Dieseldale1,

On the old Ford tractors, when they are converted from 6v to 12v systems, the old 6v starters are used with 12v, no problem. Should work with a Deere as well.

Some auto parts stores can check the starter for you. Your "very good motor shop" may not be as good as you think.


----------

